# Prueba inducido (motor de arranque) c/lámpara serie 15w



## juan abarth (May 13, 2012)

Hola gente, resulta que estoy comprobando la aislación del inducido del motor de arranque de mi vehículo, ya que después de no haber arrancado por falta de fuerza (giro lento y pesado), y de haber comprobado mediante multímetro una fuerte caída de tensión en la alimentación del mismo (batería nueva y cableado en óptimo estado), procedí a extraerlo del motor para luego desarmarlo y verificar su estado.

Las pruebas las inicié con el tester y luego con lámpara serie.
De las comprobaciones surgió que uno de los campos estaba a masa por pérdida de aislación. 
Al proceder a probar el inducido comprobé que existiera continuidad entre todas sus delgas y luego la aislación. Pareciera no tener pérdidas entre colector y eje, ni entre colector y núcleo ya que la lámpara no enciende en ninguno de los casos, pero me surgió una duda al detectar una pequeñisima chispa al hacer contacto con la punta sobre las partes metálicas. 

La lámpara que usé para prueba inicial es de 25w (ya que no disponía de una de 15w que es la indicada en los manuales de reparación de éstos arranques), luego utilicé una de 40w y la pequeña chispa se hizo mas notoria pero tampoco encendió el foco. La última prueba la realizé con una pequeña lámpara "testigo" de las que se usan en máquinaria o herramientas eléctricas de banco, que calculo debe ser de 1 a 3watts, y ésta sí encendió pero no con toda su intensidad.

Ahora las preguntas:
Es imprescindible utilizar una lámpara de 15w como indica el manual de comprobaciones? (según éste si la lámpara no enciende la aislación se encuentra en buen estado)

Cual es la razón por la cual se debe utilizar una lámpara de esa potencia aproximada?

Esa aparente pequeña perdida de aislación afectará el funcionamiento-fuerza del motor de arranque?

Puede significar que el inducido está en corto?

La comprobación final debería hacerla en un "growler"(roncador o vibrador) para probar inducidos, pero al no disponer de uno quisiera saber sus opiniones antes de llevarlo a algún taller que lo tenga. 
Por mas que repare los campos, si el inducido está en corto debería reemplazarlo y entre lo que cuesta éste mas aislaciones, carbones, etc. me convendría comprar un arranque nuevo.

Desde ya agradezco sus comentarios, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2012)

La prueba se hace con corriente contínua , necesitás rectificar los 220 con un díodo 1N4007 , o con un puente de 4 de ellos. A veces la capacidad parásita da una falsa indicación con alterna.

Si lo lavaste con Querosene , ojo que es conductor de electricidad , tendrías que lavarlo con nafta y secar arriba de una estufa.

Probá de desarmar el campo con fuga , aislarlo y volverlo a armar. El tornillo lo vas a tener que sacar a los mamporros y volverlo a apretar igual .

Lo armás y probalo , si no te resulta . . .  a pagarle a un electricista , recambio de burro , etc

Saludos !


----------



## juan abarth (May 14, 2012)

Gracias dosmetros, lavé todo con nafta y después con desengrasante dixilina; el campo no sería mayor problema, voy a desarmarlo aislarlo bien y volver a probar.
Jaja! Los tornillos los saqué como decís vos, con una punta y un martillo ya que no tenía destornillador de impacto, y casi rompo un phillips grande de lo pegados que estaban.

Lo que mas me interesa es el inducido (bobina) ya que éste no lo puedo reparar yo y tendría que comprar uno nuevo.

Voy a probar entonces rectificando a CC, con un solo diodo bastará para la prueba? o me conviene hacer el puente completo? Algún esquema sencillo debe haber acá en el foro no? 

Gracias nuevamente, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2012)

No conozco tus conocimientos de electrónica , aqui te dejo un puente rectificador , donde dice "resistencia multiplicadora" iría la lámpara común no bajo consumo , y donde  dice "movimiento de D'Asonval" van tus puntas de prueba. No te electrocutes 








La rayita del dibujo después del triangulo -->*|*-- , es coincidente con la impresa en el díodo.






Saludos !


----------



## juan abarth (May 14, 2012)

Buenísimo che!!!  Es lo que necesitaba, gracias por tu tiempo.

Saludos.



> No te electrocutes



Espero que no 

Naah chiste soy bastante precavido


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2012)

La prueba es más fina con lámpara chica.

Hornealo antes , digamos ponelo un par de horas sobre una estufa para que esté calentito , pero no tanto que no lo puedas tocar 

Saludos y suerte


----------



## juan abarth (May 15, 2012)

Bueno, terminé de preparar la lámpara serie sobre una base de madera con llave bipolar y la salida rectificada; conseguí también la lámpara de 15w y el portalámpara chiquito, ya que otra no tenían. Dejo algunas fotos de como quedó:






El puente rectificador





Las lámparas testigo (la amarilla es la menos potente)





La lámpara de 15w, que según el manual es la indicada para hacer las comprobaciones





Volví a hacer las comprobaciones de aislación sin calentar la bobina y resultaron igual que antes.
La lámpara de 15w no enciende (según el manual ésto sería suficiente para determinar que el inducido se encuentra e óptimo estado).
Cualquiera de las dos lámparas testigo encienden con muy baja intensidad, igual que en la prueba a 220v sin rectificar.

Por la mañana voy a pegarle un "horneada" al inducido y realizar el testeo nuevamente como me aconsejaste.

Saludos.


----------



## juan abarth (May 20, 2012)

Les cuento que hace un par de días realizé la prueba de aislamiento con corriente contínua a 220v, habiendo calentado el inducido por 2 hs aprox., y el resultado fue el mismo, la lampara de 15w no enciende y el testigo de 1w sí. 
Tratando de comprobar si esto realmente significa una pérdida de aislación perjudicial, desarmé el motor de arranque de una pick-up que tengo, la cual arranca perfectamente, y oh sorpresa, ocurrió exactamente lo mismo al testear la aislación del inducido.

No conforme con ésto efectué dos pruebas más con arranques de otros vehículos, obteniendo el mismo resultado. Por lo que, o todos los inducidos estaban en corto, lo cual sería muy extraño ya que arrancan perfectamente, o se trata de una mínima pérdida normal y aceptable, o algún otro efecto causado por los 220v de tensión, que no puedo identificar.
Para terminar de analizar el estado del inducido, lo llevé a una casa de repuestos de electricidad automotor en la que disponen de inductómetro y realizan la prueba sin cargo, dando como resultado que se encuentra en buenas condiciones.

Hoy estuve mejorando el aislamiento de las bobinas de campo con barniz dieléctrico, ya que al quitar la cinta hilera barnizada, noté la ausencia total de éste en las pletinas; solo tenian el separador de prespan entre ellas. 
Ésto lo hice después de lavarlas muy bien con thinner porque estaban cubiertas por el mismo polvillo de carbón grasoso que había en el interior de la carcasa.

No pude conseguir la cinta hilera de algodón en mi ciudad, ni en ferreterías industriales, ni en casas de electricidad o electrónica, estuve dos dias tratando de consegirla, así que compré una cinta aislante autosoldable que resiste alta T°; espero que sea efectiva.
Cuando tenga novedades, las comento.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2012)

Ese burro ya debería estar armado y funcionando 

Cinta hilera = tiritas de trapo , sábanas , vaquero . . . . 

El problema que tenés con la lámpara testigo puede ser que sea un neon y entonces como al rectificar la corriente queda pulsante , entonces por capacidad enciende. 

********************************************************

*Hagamos un probador profesional de bobinados* . . .  o mas a menos  . Vamos a hacer un doblador de tensión de línea :






*Para eso utilizaremos dos de tus díodos 1N4007 y dos capacitores de ventilador* (se compran en cualquier ferreteria ) de 1,5 , o de 2 o de 2,5 uF no tiene mucha importancia.

*Donde ahora está la lámpara vas a poner un fusible* , cualquiera que te guste , un alambrecito fino en una bornera funcionaría.

En la salida de CC vas a tener 220 x √2 x 2 = 620 Vdc .

*Entonces ahora vas a conectar las puntas de prueba en serie con 3 lámparas en serie* (220 x 3 = 660 ) *a esa salida de cc* , pueden ser las perfumero de 15 W o las de 5 Wattt de indicadores de tablero , o te comprás dos de esos probadores de 380 que ya vienen con dos lamparitas serie . . . o como más te guste  También podés utilizar dos neones en serie.

Este probador de aislaciones sirve para transformadores , motores eléctricos y demases 

Saludos !


----------



## juan abarth (May 20, 2012)

> Ese burro ya debería estar armado y funcionando



jaja! sí lo que pasa es que como tengo la camioneta no me preocupo tanto, y lo hago en ratos libres...cuando mi trabajo de tornero me lo permite.



> Cinta hilera = tiritas de trapo , sábanas , vaquero



Justamente hoy usé cortes de tela, la cinta que compré no me sirvió, no tiene resistencia mecánica y se raja facilmente.

Muy buenos los datos del probador de bobinas, me va a servir cuando tenga que testear alguna otra bobina, por ahora voy a armar el burro así como está, creo que va a funcionar, gracias igual!


----------



## juan abarth (May 21, 2012)

Arrancó! Se ve que era el campo a masa nomás.

Gracias DOSMETROS por la buena onda, sobretodo por no ser un tema de electrónica 
En mis ratos libres voy a hacer el probador de bobinas, y me interesa también el meghómetro con el circuito del flash de cámara vieja ; lo comentaste en otro post...acá ya me pasaste el puente rectificador y el doblador de tensión...cuando tenga tiempo abro un post con el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2012)

Ok dale 

Saludos !


----------



## whon gio (Ago 28, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La prueba se hace con corriente contínua , necesitás rectificar los 220 con un díodo 1N4007 , o con un puente de 4 de ellos. A veces la capacidad parásita da una falsa indicación con alterna.
> 
> Si lo lavaste con Querosene , ojo que es conductor de electricidad , tendrías que lavarlo con nafta y secar arriba de una estufa.
> 
> ...


hola yo trabaje mucho en electricidad del automovil mezclando electronica que es lo que estudie pero siempre estuve mas cerca de los fierros y en un taller de bobinados de burros y alternadores me dieron uno de los secretos y algo simple una serie de 110 volts para medir aislaciones y me dio muy buenos resultados no es muy tecnico pero los que tienen mucha experiencia lo usan y ayuda suerte con las pruebas


----------



## ccolonna (Nov 25, 2016)

Me quedan unas dudas respecto a las pruebas de aislación ...

Tiene sentido probar la aislación de algo que trabaja a 12v con 600v? (si pasa una prueba de aislación a  12v)

No puede generar una rotura del aislante en ese caso al no estar preparado, quizás, para ese voltaje ? 

Son dudas nomas, saber el limite de estas pruebas y su utilidad real.

Saludos y gracias.


----------

